# What Anti-Virus do you use?



## naved.islam14 (May 27, 2011)

What AV do you use?

BTW: If I missed anything please point it out I'll edit it.

Edit 1: Added Kaspersky.
Edit 2: Added McAfee


----------



## The Catboy (May 27, 2011)

Avast for any random time I use Windows.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (May 27, 2011)

Randomly changes b/w avast, kaspersky, avira and norton.


----------



## AlanJohn (May 27, 2011)

Mac's don't need anti-viruses.






But on my gaming PC I use Avast!.
What annoys me is "Avast! Virus data base has been updated!"
That pops up every 5 minutes.
Oh and add Kaspersky in your poll.


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 27, 2011)

I use AVG.



			
				AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Mac's don't need anti-viruses.


This made me laugh. Macs can easily get viruses, it's just that no one cares enough about them to make one.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (May 27, 2011)

When I'm using Windows avast for sure



			
				_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> I use AVG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He didnt say they couldnt get viruses.

If anything your supporting his statement.


----------



## chris888222 (May 27, 2011)

My MacBook - no antivirus

My ordinary laptop? Avast, Malwarebytes (not exactly antivirus i think) and McAfee


----------



## jamesaa (May 27, 2011)

AVG atm, my computer is long overdue for it's usual format/reinstall so when i get around to it i may stick Avast or Avira on instead as i have both of those running in various VMs i use.


----------



## Nick Nack (May 27, 2011)

I have kaspersky on my old computer and microsoft security essentials on my new laptop.


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 27, 2011)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> When I'm using Windows avast for sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/netw...macedition.html


----------



## Wizerzak (May 27, 2011)

Avira - But it keeps picking up a load of viruses which aren't... too much cracked stuff, Avira just don't like pirates....


----------



## Depravo (May 27, 2011)

Kaspersky at the moment but I'm considering being a cheapskate and switching to MSE when the subscription expires next month.


----------



## Minox (May 27, 2011)

Using ESET NOD32 for my main computers and Microsoft Security Essentials for the other ones.


----------



## juggernaut911 (May 27, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Mac's don't need anti-viruses.


Thanks for the morning chuckle.


I use Microsoft Security Essentials.


----------



## Sausage Head (May 27, 2011)

none and mse


----------



## DigitalDeviant (May 27, 2011)

none of those, i run eset nod32


----------



## doyama (May 27, 2011)

Corporate Norton AV

most consumer level stuff is so horrible it's not even worth buying.


----------



## Assax (May 27, 2011)

None of those, I just use Microsoft Security Essentials, seems sufficient to me.


----------



## boktor666 (May 27, 2011)

AVG 2009, 2010 and 11 are bitches, they suck.. 

Another pc here uses avira, but thats it.. I had good experience with ZA too.


----------



## Lacius (May 27, 2011)

None of these. I use ESET Smart Security.


----------



## marcus134 (May 27, 2011)

none - I'm surfin' naked!


----------



## Originality (May 27, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Mac's don't need anti-viruses.


Funny that, there was an article the other day my mum cut out of a newspaper about thousands of Macs being hit with the classical "rogue antivirus" attack. A virus pretending to be an antivirus warning you that your Mac is infected (obviously) and you need to pay for their antivirus program to clean your Mac for you.

I use Kaspersky and MSE. Just take AVG off the polls... I don't consider it an antivirus just because of how historically easy it has been to hijack AVG and either render it ineffective or just kill it entirely. There was even a computer I fixed a couple months back where AVG itself had been converted into a rogue antivirus.


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 27, 2011)

marcus134 said:
			
		

> none - I'm surfin' naked!


You fool! You'll destroy us all!


----------



## Fishaman P (May 27, 2011)

Avast!


----------



## GeekShadow (May 27, 2011)

Avast Free on Windows but I'm mostly on Ubuntu so I don't need anti-virus


----------



## giantpune (May 27, 2011)

none here either.  im aware that it is possible for my linux-based OS to be virusesesed, but i still feel safe enough surfing in the nude.  



			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> There has not yet been a widespread Linux malware threat of the type that Microsoft Windows software faces; this is commonly attributed to the malware's lack of root access and fast updates to most Linux vulnerabilities.[2]
> 
> The number of malicious programs — including viruses, Trojans, and other threats — specifically written for Linux has been on the increase in recent years and more than doubled during 2005 from 422 to 863.[3]



good enough for me


----------



## FAST6191 (May 27, 2011)

We had a somewhat similar thread a while back and my reply remains the same but for a couple of new additions
http://gbatemp.net/t244450-what-s-the-best...t&p=3032425

I added a sandbox- easier than firing up a VM every time.

Recently I have been giving http://blitzableiter.recurity.com/wiki/bli...QuickStartGuide a spin. It breaks some things as many security methods have a habit of doing but until someone kicks flash in the teeth or gnash gets good enough for general use.

I also completely uninstalled java as it was a nightmare and I am doing fine without it.

As for the question at hand I have taken to installing MS security essentials on client machines and it works pretty well.

Basically- AV is but a small part of the puzzle and if you think it alone will protect you then I also have a bridge to sell you.


----------



## Sir VG (May 27, 2011)

Originality said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In that case McAfee should be off the polls too, given the numerous problems they've had.  One update caused systems to constantly reboot because it detected a normal Windows file to be detected as rogue.

Also, I remember an update that caused McAfee to crash every time it ran a scan.

Norton should be gone too, as it's become a memory hog since 2003.


All antivirus programs have their flaws,  The best antivirus is just plain common sense.  Don't visit bad sites, don't download attachments you're not expecting, etc.


----------



## ByteMunch (May 27, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> What annoys me is "Avast! Virus data base has been updated!"
> That pops up every 5 minutes.



Right-Click Avast! logo in taskbar
Click Silent/Gaming mode
?????
PROFIT!!1!


----------



## Langin (May 27, 2011)

Microsoft Security Essentials or whatever.


----------



## Satangel (May 27, 2011)

AVG Free, and a happy user for years.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 27, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Mac's don't need anti-viruses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am sorry but Mac will need one someday.. Read this:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nf/20110526/bs_nf/...XdtYWNtYWx3YXI-

I am using Microsoft security essentials and Ad-Aware.. Dont have a problem for 2 years on my 2 years old computer (I think its 2 years old now)


----------



## Julian Sidewind (May 27, 2011)

No antivirus...and it's a PC. Take THAT!


----------



## Blaze163 (May 27, 2011)

The free version of AVG. It's been good to me, although there was one time when I couldn't be bothered to update it, and my protection failed me. Ended up having to use the 'rewind' feature to restore my system to the week before. Then make time to update AVG. Been fine since. Just goes to show that being cheap isn't a bad thing, but being bone idle certainly is.


----------



## Deleted User (May 27, 2011)

WHERE IS Microsoft Security Essentials


----------



## nando (May 27, 2011)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




not if it becomes a closed system like the iOS come the next OS upgrade. it's already began with the MAS

i'm surfing bareback on my potentially one day i'll encounter a virus mac.


----------



## Jamstruth (May 27, 2011)

Avast! AVG 2010/2011 bugged the hell out of me it was just terrible. Replaced it with Avast and noticed a decided performance increase on my parents' old Celeron PC.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 27, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> WHERE IS Microsoft Security Essentials
> 
> Google is your friend.
> 
> ...




indeed but one day no computers will be safe anymore. It is getting worse and worse and its not easily to keep computer update and keep it safe. Jeez.


----------



## AlanJohn (May 27, 2011)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> indeed but one day no computers will be safe anymore. It is getting worse and worse and its not easily to keep computer update and keep it safe. Jeez.


Umm.... no?
Its not getting worse.
I haven't had a virus for a year.
And I'm always downloading files.


----------



## Terminator02 (May 27, 2011)

Microsoft Security Essentials

seriously, add it so i can vote


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 27, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, what I mean is that there are bad people that will add more viruses and one day no programs can fight off the viruses at all. Who knows.

I haven't had a virus for 2 years (I think since my computer should be 2 years by now or something). 

@terminator02,

I am with you. I want to vote it because I have one. Its great program for 2 years without a problem and the best of all is.. Its free!


----------



## Deleted User (May 27, 2011)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> tigris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 27, 2011)

Oh alright. Thanks for clearing that up. Me too. It should be in the poll as well.


----------



## bowlofspiders (May 27, 2011)

Avira. Has served my gaming desktop well.


----------



## Wombo Combo (May 27, 2011)

Eset NOD32


----------



## Dialexio (May 27, 2011)

I use Microsoft Security Essentials on my Windows setups.

On my Mac, I do have Sophos Anti-Virus for Mac Home Edition, but it's only there to scrub Windows viruses off of flash drives.


----------



## xist (May 27, 2011)

AV is actually one of the softwares i buy....and the one i invest my money in to protect my PC is Avira Antivir Premium Suite. Thanks to AVComparitives i know it's only real failing is false positives but if you can be bothered checking it's results then it's a great AV.


----------



## Nah3DS (May 27, 2011)

where is ESET on that list??


----------



## Originality (May 27, 2011)

Sophos and NOD32 are some of the older AV suites and are preferred in many corporate settings. The companies behind them are also famous for catching a couple super viruses before they could cause some real damage.

Of course, some kids wouldn't know of them because they don't attract as much attention as Norton.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 27, 2011)

Norton all the way

look here for security certificates

http://www.av-test.org/certifications


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 28, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> Norton all the way
> 
> look here for security certificates
> 
> http://www.av-test.org/certifications



I dont like Norton because it is not free. Every time I turn off my computer before I go to bed and woke up in the morning to turn it on and it came on quickly. I am using Windows 7 Ultimate 32bit and 64bit either way with Microsoft Security Essential. My PC is around 2 years old. My friend have Windows 7 Professional with Norton and came on slow and wait for less than 2 minutes then all set. Norton is no good at all. 

Other actions by Norton Anti Virus eat up bandwidth as well. If you're connecting through a tethered smartphone or a pay-per-megabyte link in a hotel, you naturally want to minimize Norton's bandwidth usage. (pcmag.com for April 2011 review)

I agreed with PCMAG since I have seen my friend with Norton. And below:

They makes computer slow and eats up the bandwidth of internet connection for updating. (Posted by: Asif Dange)


----------



## YayMii (May 28, 2011)

I voted Avast. I switched from AVG recently, but the increasing amount of false positives annoys me.



			
				AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Mac's don't need anti-viruses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Norton is clunky and large. Sure, they improved a little in the new versions, but IMO it isn't worth it to switch to it from a more lightweight AV.
Yeah, maybe the security is good, but that doesn't warrant a trade off for your computer's overall performance, especially when much lighter AVs can easily hold up to its security.


----------



## Jasper07 (May 28, 2011)

Mine isn't even listed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I use Malwarebyte's anti-malware, it's free and detects all the virusus.
Before I used Northon because it was already installed, but it's expensive and it sucks balls. My pc crashed a few times because it didn't detect the  stupid virusus.


----------



## wasim (May 28, 2011)

add another poll - ' nothing '


----------



## FAST6191 (May 28, 2011)

Just thought I might chime in (again)- on my USB drive of wonder I always make sure the standalone uninstallers for mcafee and norton are present. They get used almost as much as the likes of gmer and the other manual malware removal/scanning tools.


----------



## Ringo619 (May 28, 2011)

where is mse?!?!


----------



## ehayes427 (May 28, 2011)

norton


----------



## Jax (May 28, 2011)

Other: MSE


----------



## Waflix (May 28, 2011)

I use ZoneAlarm _and_ AVG Anti-Virus. The second one isn't listed yet.

EDIT: I don't think this list is still being updated.


----------



## CanadaX21 (May 28, 2011)

[Removed]


----------



## FAST6191 (May 28, 2011)

CanadaX21 said:
			
		

> Microsoft Security Essentials for my antivirus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For the purposes of this discussion (that is to say not defining something for a dictionary) I thought we stopped making that distinction about 5 years ago if not longer?


----------



## coolness (May 28, 2011)

add NOD32
i use both NOD32 and Kaspersky


----------



## Jasper07 (Jun 5, 2011)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> CanadaX21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... so there isn't a difference? If so what is it?


----------



## flamingo24 (Jun 5, 2011)

NOD32 here. I can't vote.


----------



## Hero-Link (Jun 5, 2011)

ESET (NOD32 with firewall and such).

one of the best in my honest opinion. as it is very light and has never failed me.


----------



## clonesniper666 (Jun 5, 2011)

On my old xp desktop I have avast 4.8, it can't use the 6.0 for some reason. On my laptop I use avast 6.0 and avg 2010.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 5, 2011)

Jasper07 said:
			
		

> FAST6191 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Traditionally you had viruses which were unwanted programs that spread by themselves (various methods from abusing autoplay to actual exploits) and trojans which were unwanted programs that you needed to run yourself (no self propagation).

Along the way spyware (website monitors, application usage monitoring....) and other malware (ad bars, dialers and what have you) appeared/grew in number and were equally troublesome to end users.

I will also mention firewalls (network connection and network application/protocol monitoring) and backup as it might become important in a moment.

For the longest time and in some cases it still happens the anti virus makers ignored the second category and focused solely on viruses and trojans with maybe a bit of heuristics (automated detection) and protection (something tries to change some important settings and it says oi) in general. Also they tried to clean things up if you managed to get infected although in many ways these were simpler times. This meant people needed multiple programs to detect viruses and trojans, others to detect spyware/malware and others for firewalls and backup.

Because of this omission the AV companies were getting laughed at by security professionals for incompetence/being money grabbing parasites (although they still are being laughed at now but for slightly different reasons- http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/5167328 sums it up in the last few minutes pretty well but if you can watch the whole thing) so they eventually added the second category as well as maybe grew a firewall and backup abilities although the latter two are a different conversation. Along the way some of the malware scanners added some virus detection if they did not already have it (viruses and trojans are still malware) and maybe heuristics (however many are still tools you run to detect and clean up things rather than programs you have running all the time though although this gets blurred again when you have the standalone scanning options of some of these programs than can be triggered upon downloading a new file/email). They might have tried to call themselves something different as well "internet security", "security suite", "security solution"... but the term antivirus is fairly engrained so it lost some of the original meaning.

This blurred the lines and meant people might not have needed multiple scanners any more. At the same time the way malware worked changed dramatically as well with virus kits becoming standard, polymorphic code and related concepts/concepts with similar effects becoming fairly standard, traditional signature detection becoming far harder thanks to the efforts of malware writers, differences in intentions- 90's malware might have just popped up a screen saying you got yourself infected or simply tried to mess your machine up where now it will try to stay cloaked (and keep your machine infected) and use your machine as a zombie to do whatever and more. This is also what gave many anti virus programs a serious, if not terminal, case of the bloat and related to the previous lines in this paragraph reduced their effectiveness to the point where people say AV programs are but part of the solution to the security problem.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Jun 5, 2011)

i use avast! and malwarebyte's anti malware


----------



## Jasper07 (Jun 5, 2011)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooookay. Thanks for that.


----------



## Attila13 (Jun 5, 2011)

I used all of the software's listed in the poll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Currently using Avast Pro Internet Security!


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 5, 2011)

I use Avira for Virus and MalwareByte Anti Malware (MBAM) (Bought it) for malware detection
On my other PC i use AVAST in combination with MBAM


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Jun 5, 2011)

Currently using Avira. But it is doing no much help.


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm using Kaspersky.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 5, 2011)

panda cloud on PC
and
bitdefender on laptop.


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 5, 2011)

Ow, Right i also recently started messing around with ClamWin in Combination with Clam Sentinel (for real time scanning)
Light, fast and relative good, no annoying pop-ups (like avira and AVG free) and complete free

Maybe add ClamWin anti Virus also to the choice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just like Microsoft Security Essentials


----------



## Fluttercry (Jun 5, 2011)

Wheres the "I don't use one" option?

I disable/choose not to use any anti-virus software because I don't get viruses. All anti-virus software do is stop something you're too ignorant to stop yourself. I don't download suspicious torrents, open scheme attachments, and when I go to a site with popups despite having Adblocker active, I force close that window to prevent any chance of unwanted downloads. I've been doing these things for over half a decade and I've been virus free for over half a decade.

I see no point in installing something that does what I already know instinctively what to do.

Though if I had to recommend one for someone, I'd say Avast as it gets alot of praise.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2011)

{{}}


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 5, 2011)

Zekrom_cool said:
			
		

> Currently using Avira. But it is doing no much help.



Then it has to be something on your end of things such as improper configuration, because Avira has been the best Antivirus solution for quite some time now. Even better than NOD32.

And I have no idea why ANYone would use AVG. It's one of the absolute worst out there. People should be doing their raeserch before blindly choosing an antivirus based upon the comments of others. Don't take my word for Avira... look into it on your own.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 5, 2011)

Used KIS 2010 last year. 
My dad is so genius that he renewed it so instead of using KIS 2011, I'm using it once again. Fuck




			
				Fluttercry said:
			
		

> Wheres the "I don't use one" option?
> 
> I disable/choose not to use any anti-virus software because I don't get viruses. All anti-virus software do is stop something you're too ignorant to stop yourself. I don't download suspicious torrents, open scheme attachments, and when I go to a site with popups despite having Adblocker active, I force close that window to prevent any chance of unwanted downloads. I've been doing these things for over half a decade and I've been virus free for over half a decade.
> 
> ...


I think Rydian would have to disagree with you.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 5, 2011)

Done properly I can stand behind no AV on windows but it takes some effort and makes life a bit more difficult (anybody that has had to train up noscript knows exactly what goes). Equally I rest easier if there is at least something like the clamav stuff that might not have heuristics but will at least be told to scan downloaded files and emails.

This being said it is not always your fault (be it ignorance or carelessness the end result is more or less the same)- newer languages and better compilers of older ones are reducing the amount of simple exploits that appear but they do appear none the less. These exploits can then get used to infect your machine and although I do not trust conventional heuristics all that much they do handle things. You might not download suspicious torrents but you might come across adverts (frequently put there by third parties under no control of the host site) and images in sites which have a history of such things.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 5, 2011)

Microsoft Security Essentials.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jun 5, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Microsoft Security Essentials.


+1
And life time license of "Common sense 2020"


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 6, 2011)

Fluttercry said:
			
		

> Wheres the "I don't use one" option?
> 
> I disable/choose not to use any anti-virus software because I don't get viruses. All anti-virus software do is stop something you're too ignorant to stop yourself. I don't download suspicious torrents, open scheme attachments, and when I go to a site with popups despite having Adblocker active, I force close that window to prevent any chance of unwanted downloads. I've been doing these things for over half a decade and I've been virus free for over half a decade.
> 
> ...


how do you know that you dont have any virii when you dont have anti-virus software?


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jun 6, 2011)

I use Avast as my main AV. I also have Threatfire running, Malwarebytes for manual scans, and Sandboxie for if I'm suspicious of something.


----------



## Marlonguppy (Jun 6, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> I use AVG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




... You need ...
...
LulzSec!


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 6, 2011)

oh by the way i forgot to update my current used antivirus post

laptop (new): security essentials
pc: security essentials
laptop (old): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




all but the old laptop run windows 7


----------



## Matthew (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow, we have 8 n00bs who are using Norton/McAfee and admit to it.

Also ESET NOD32 has been missed out.


----------



## Trulen (Jun 6, 2011)

Microsoft Security Essentials.

I don't even see the thing until it needs to be seen.  Which is to warn me about stuff.

It starts silently and updates silently.  
Ah.


----------



## katimus_prime (Jun 12, 2011)

I was rather fond of Kaspersky when I had it, but when I ran out of money, I turned to Avast!.  It's kinda been bloating up on me, but I only need it when I run my VMWare environment on my mac.  Got recommended Avira, but haven't had the chance to install it yet.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 12, 2011)

Just brought bitdeffender total security 2011 for my PC


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 12, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> Fluttercry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just ignore her, that was njrg again trying to start shit.


----------



## TheDreamLord (Jun 12, 2011)

U gotta add nod32 lol Thats what i use


----------

